# Purchasing New External HDD. pls suggest one



## ULTRON 17 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello guys, I am planning to buy an External Hard disk for Storage of Movies & Games. etc.

My max budget is Rs. 4500/- *Buying only 1 tb.*

i have select 2 items:- wd for 3998 & segate for 4098 on amazon sale .

WD My Passport 1TB USB 3.0
Seagate Backup Plus Slim 1TB

Which one is better for reliablity.

My local stores quotes *Rs. 4650/-* with *Gst bill* for Wd 1tb passport new model. I can't find lower than this one.

Which site is better for purchasing- *Amazon* or *Fipkart*. Becoz right now both sites having sale time. But how they give too much discount after Gst. WOW

Can amzaon give *10 days replacement warrenty* like flipkart in case of DOA ( *dead on arrival*).

Wd looks promising & they also give Rs.200 cashback as their amazon pay balance ( found new scheme) upto 15th Auguest 2017 only.

So help me guys.


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2017)

guess you've already made the purchase. in terms of support amazon and flipkart both are good.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Aug 16, 2017)

topgear said:


> guess you've already made the purchase. in terms of support amazon and flipkart both are good.


Thanks for reply.
Yes, i already bought WD My Passport 1TB USB 3.0  from amazon.in


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 22, 2017)

ULTRON 17 said:


> Thanks for reply.
> Yes, i already bought WD My Passport 1TB USB 3.0  from amazon.in


Is it the latest one ? Can u post the CrystalDisk info of it.
I assume it has only four smart parameters


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> I assume it has only four smart parameters


I think, its only for 4TB Ultra.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

There is no reason for a unique hardware design only for 4TB model & not 1 & 2TB models.I think entire new/latest passport series has 4 smart parameters only.


----------



## Flash (Aug 22, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> There is no reason for a unique hardware design only for 4TB model & not 1 & 2TB models.I think entire new/latest passport series has 4 smart parameters only.


_The My Passport, on the other hand, is based on a 5400 RPM WD Blue - the high-capacity 2.5" versions have a 15mm z-height, and ship with the bridge chip integrated on the main board. This makes it difficult for the standard hard drive monitoring tools to get all the S.M.A.R.T attributes._

Western Digital My Book 8TB and My Passport 4TB External HDDs Review


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 22, 2017)

Maybe but until a confirmation it is safe to assume this behaviour is not unique to 4TB models only.In fact seagate make 4TB as well as 5TB portable hard disks that display all SMART info so it is not a technological limitation but WD's own design limitation which means they can choose to make it happen across all models.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Aug 30, 2017)

Here is the picture of crystal Disk info Zangetsu bro . Sorry about late upload bocoz i was not at home after 25 th baba ram rahim k chakkar me net bi band to aaj chala.

But Zangetsu bro where i find these four smart parameters you demand.






*mod edit:edited pic to remove serial number*


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2017)

Remove serial no from pic don't expose it
Is this your HDD?
*rukminim1.flixcart.com/image/550/550/external-hard-drive/hdd/h/s/n/wd-wdbynn0010bbk-original-imaentz6zkzcsfgd.jpeg?q=80


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2017)

@Zangetsu I found out that WD is doing some shady thing regarding these latest models as someone confirmed that missing SMART attributes are actually marked as hidden in WD firmware & that is the reason they are not showing in WD's own tool or 3rd party tools like crystaldisk info.You can access these hidden SMART attributes by dumping the firmware & parsing them through a tool but procedure is complicated & I am finding it not worth it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Zangetsu I found out that WD is doing some shady thing regarding these latest models as someone confirmed that missing SMART attributes are actually marked as hidden in WD firmware & that is the reason they are not showing in WD's own tool or 3rd party tools like crystaldisk info.You can access these hidden SMART attributes by dumping the firmware & parsing them through a tool but procedure is complicated & I am finding it not worth it.


Can u post the link for it where u found this info.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2017)

Check your PM.


----------

